# KARACHI | 17 Park View | 32 fl | 120m+ | U/C



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Completely new project consist of two floors of retail & Commercial purpose and rest of floors for residential. The whole building consist of 32 floors above the ground.


*
Project Name: 17 Park View
Company: Unknown
Architect: Locii Inc
Location: Shaheed e Millat Road Karachi

Completion year: 2018

*



Renders:

1 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr

3 by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Construction update.

Update by M.W.Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

It is located on *Shaheed e Millat Road*. Plot is marked below with red boarder.


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

Centre Point 2.0


----------

